# Sticky  Threatened Amphibians of the World by the Global Amphibian Assessment (GAA) - Review



## MantellaMan

Hi everyone , 

Even though this was published back in 2008, I have had this for the past 2 weeks and have been reading steadily through it and I must say its the best reading I have had for a long time! I highly recommend people to download the various parts that make up this entire book, or even simply buying the book which ranges from £72 new or £232 used (who would spend more money on a used copy? lol) from Amazon. 



> Amphibians are facing an extinction crisis, but getting to the facts has been difficult. "Threatened Amphibians of the World" is a visual journey through the first-ever comprehensive assessment of the conservation status of the world's 6,000 known species of frogs, toads, salamanders, and caecilians. All 1,900 species known to be threatened with extinction are covered, including a description of threats to each species and an evaluation of conservation measures in place or needed. Each entry includes a photograph or illustration of the species where available, a distribution map, and detailed information on range, population and habitat and ecology. Introductory chapters present a detailed analysis of the results, complemented by a series of short essays written by many of the world's leading herpetologists. Appendices include annoted lists of lower risk species and a country-by-country listing of threatened amphibians.


The chapters/parts are the following;


Threatened Amphibians of the World - Introductory chapters
Extinct & Extinct in the Wild Amphibian Species - contains photographs of species.
Globally Threatened Amphibian Species (P1, P2, P3, P4 & P5 - Online version) - contains most photographs of species.
Near Threatened Amphibian Species & Acknowledgments - No photographs just information.


Here is 2 of 8 parts as an example - I have printed off all 8 parts and use them quite regularly!










It covers most of the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species categories from Near Threatened, Vulnerable, Endangered, Critically Endangered, Extinct in the Wild and finally Extinct species. 
It is basically a Mini-paper form of the IUCN's online database giving detailed information on the following; 



Geographic Range
Population
Habitat & Ecology
Major Threats
Conservation Measures
Here are two examples of the layout to the Book/Publication; 



This is a example of the first part of the publication, "Extinct & Extinct in the Wild Amphibian Species" - This along with the other 5 parts to the publication have photographs of most of the animals but of course there are some species that still require exact photo-identification.










This shows the last part "Near Threatened Amphibian Species & Acknowledgements" which has solely information and no photo-identification for any of the listed species. This part online says it is 153 pages long, however there are only 36 pages of listed species the rest are the Acknowledgements.









From the Extinct and Extinct in the Wild Atelopus species all the way to Near Threatened Tylototriton species, this Publication/Journal contains nearly 2,000 of species listed under the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species. 

Anyway, here is the link - Threatened Amphibian Species of the World Online Publication - and here is the - Threatened Amphibian Species of the World Book/Amazon.com 

If you're really into your Conservation and in particular Conservation of Amphibian species like I am, then you are bound to love this! 

Thank you all for reading and enjoy. 

Mantellaman


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ok, that's my weekend reading sorted...


----------



## MantellaMan

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, that's my weekend reading sorted...


Haha that's what I said when I first saw it :lol2:
It's a cracking read and for something free to download... I would call it amazing :no1:


----------



## DrNick

Great post.... Thanks,

Nick


----------



## ronnyjodes

Looks I'll be sneakily printing this off at work later  lol


----------



## MantellaMan

DrNick said:


> Great post.... Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Not a problem Nick, I hope you enjoy reading it! 




ronnyjodes said:


> Looks I'll be sneakily printing this off at work later  lol


Lmao use some ninja skills and you will never be caught


----------



## bobo10

Was a good read thanks: victory:


----------



## MantellaMan

bobo10 said:


> Was a good read thanks: victory:


Not a problem  It's one of those things that you will always go back to I think!! :2thumb:

I think this should be made a sticky. not for what I have written but because this Publication is a fantastic thing!


----------



## MantellaMan

YAY! It was made a sticky!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Boidation

An excellent resource thank you.


----------

